
Apple just released a long-lost font from the original Mac–for free - WoodenChair
https://www.fastcompany.com/90359757/apple-just-released-a-long-lost-font-from-the-original-mac-for-free
======
nickgrosvenor
According to the Wikipedia of the original New York font, the new font is
unrelated.

